# Singularitarians - Talk about a cult that requires *a lot* of faith



## Semper Fidelis (May 10, 2008)

It never ceases to amuse me how "scientific" people that will spit on Christ and those who proclaim the Resurrection as a historical event will come up with the most hair brained ideas and they become respectable because they're baptized in the language of intellegentsia. This guy is trying to live long enough so he can achieve a point at which machines will be constructed where he can upload his consciousness to a machine and basically live forever.

Futurist Ray Kurzweil Pulls Out All the Stops (and Pills) to Live to Witness the Singularity



> Kurzweil's notion of a singularity is taken from cosmology, in which it signifies a border in spacetime beyond which normal rules of measurement do not apply (the edge of a black hole, for example). The word was first used to describe a crucial moment in the evolution of humanity by the great mathematician John von Neumann. One day in the 1950s, while talking with his colleague Stanislaw Ulam, von Neumann began discussing the ever-accelerating pace of technological change, which, he said, "gives the appearance of approaching some essential singularity in the history of the race beyond which human affairs as we know them could not continue."
> 
> Many years later, this idea was picked up by another mathematician, the professor and science fiction writer Vernor Vinge, who added an additional twist. Vinge linked the singularity directly with improvements in computer hardware. This put the future on a schedule. He could look at how quickly computers were improving and make an educated guess about when the singularity would arrive. "Within 30 years, we will have the technological means to create superhuman intelligence," Vinge wrote at the beginning of his 1993 essay The Coming Technological Singularity: How to Survive in the Post-Human Era. "Shortly after, the human era will be ended." According to Vinge, superintelligent machines will take charge of their own evolution, creating ever smarter successors. Humans will become bystanders in history, too dull in comparison with their devices to make any decisions that matter.


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2008)

The Borg live! I'm sure this will attract a hive mentality.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 10, 2008)

The idea that machines will become self aware and take over is the basis of _The Terminator_ and other similar works like _I, Robot_.


----------



## Zenas (May 10, 2008)

Futurists find their savior in technology and artificial intelligence. Where secular humanists find their savior in humanity itself rising above the circumstances and perfecting itself, these futurists seem to think humanity will beget a race of machines and their salvation will be wrought in joining with them. 

I find it so oddly ironic that we are ridiculed for believing in "fiction" when these apes blindly cling to ideas ripped straight out of the pages of the Matrix. Their minds, thier ideas, their wisdom, all foolishness.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 10, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> The Borg live! I'm sure this will attract a hive mentality.



Resistance is futile.






This is not the salvation of man, but merely "dreams" resulting from God's judgment.



> Romans 1
> 
> 21 because that, knowing God, they glorified him not as God, neither gave thanks; but became vain in their reasonings, and their senseless heart was darkened.
> 22 Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools,


----------



## Thomas2007 (May 10, 2008)

Would like to find 100 of these guys and be their vitamin salesman!


----------



## Ivan (May 10, 2008)

I find such people utterly boring.


----------

